
What will change everything? - rms
http://www.edge.org/q2009/q09_1.html#kauffman
======
motoko
"Consider a sufficiently diverse collection of molecular species, such as
peptides, RNA ... are autocatalytic. It reproduces itself. ...autocatalytic
set theory is a mathematical theory, not reducible to the laws of physics,

Well, obviously it the natural phenomenon can be, because it physically
exists. That different models don't agree isn't a problem with physics, it's a
problem with the models. But just because models don't exactly agree doesn't
make them not useful e.g. Newtonian models of gravity are still useful.

Also, I'm leery about fluffy paradigms unless they are self-evident from an
extensive and successful description of reality (e.g. physics or chemistry =>
"reductionism"). Give me the science, and I can tell you if I independently
conclude that "the evolution of the biosphere, the economy, our human culture
and perhaps aspects of the abiotic world, stand partially free of physical law
and are not entailed by fundamental physics." But somehow, I doubt it. I don't
know what "stand partially free of physical law" is supposed to mean, but if
something physically exists, then how can it be "partially" free from
"physical law?"

